# pkg + poudriere error



## nORKy (Jan 22, 2013)

I create a new jail with ports-mgmt/poudriere.
When poudriere start to build my packages, it says on the first package :

```
===>   Installing existing package /usr/ports/packages/All/pkg-1.0.5.txz
Installing pkg-1.0.5...pkg-static: Fail to extract some of the mtree entries: Attempt to write to an empty file
pkg-static: Fail to walk in the mtree file: Attempt to write to an empty file

Failed to install the following 1 package(s): /usr/ports/packages/All/pkg-1.0.5.txz
```

I don't understand what is means

thanks you


----------



## nORKy (Jan 30, 2013)

Fixed in 1.0.7.
Thanks you Bapt


----------

